# wheel specs.



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

What are the specs for s13 wheels. My friend has some rims he's trying to get rid of and we're not sure about the specs. I think they're 4x114.5. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

4 X 4.5 inch or 
4X 114 millimetre
offset is +_40 mm, don't go beyond +38 to +42.

tires are 215 to 195 with rotational diameter of 24.8 inches (or closely thereabouts.

email me for specifics if you need them

hope that helps,
-Jarret


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

boo yah i got konig zeige +40 offset and there 225/35/18


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

18's on a 240. That's pretty beefy. If you had gone 40 or 45 you'd probably be rubbing your shit all over the place if you aren't rubbing already.


----------

